# Archery deer Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael



## emoeck (May 17, 2019)

My son and I just drew Archery deer Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael and have never hunted there before. We are from Arizona and don't have much time to scout. Wondering if someone could help me out on some starting points and advice? Not looking for trophy just looking to fill the freezer.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The area is quite easy to figure out. 

Just take one of the canyon roads that come off of one of two highways. US 89 or St HWY 10 and then drive to the top where you can access Skyline Drive which runs north to south. You can also access Skyline Dr off of US 6 in Spanish Fork Canyon or off of I-70 in Salina Canyon. 

A good area that I have hunted is up Ferron Canyon north of Feron Reservoir around Duck Fork Reservoir. 

There is lots of area up there and it is all good deer habitat.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Like Critter said, its a fairly easy unit to figure out. Almost every draw/basin will hold deer! I find that if I get away from roads, the deer will be there!


----------



## emoeck (May 17, 2019)

Thanks Remington and Critter, looks like from Google Earth that it is steep terrain and fairly open, how's the glassing? We're use to Coues deer hunting and love to get high and glass.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are areas that you can glass from but it is mostly open meadows, sagebrush, aspens, and pines. Some of the canyons are steep which sets up a glassing type of hunt, but most will still hunt through the aspens and sage where the deer will feed.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be spending a lot of time up there this year since I have a limited entry archery elk hunt. PM me when it gets closer to the hunt and I might have some good info for you.


----------



## emoeck (May 17, 2019)

Thanks Gunner, we should be able to get one scouting trip in before season. I'll PM you prior to season.


----------



## emoeck (May 17, 2019)

Hey, we will be bringing a small 18' travel trailer on the hunt. Anyone have any suggestions for good camping areas?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are camping spots all over, it is also a large unit. 

I would camp in a centrally located area where you can check out both north and south. There is a possibility that you will not be able to drive the whole Skyline Drive road until August due to the snow levels up there.

For me I would pull the trailer up Ferron Canyon and then park it where the road forks and goes to Ferron Reservoir or Wrigley Reservoir. Take a ride up the roads and then decided if you want to go elsewhere.


----------



## emoeck (May 17, 2019)

Thanks Critter, by the way we love to fish. How’s the fishing and where?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It has been quite a while since I have been up there but Ferron Reservoir used to be great. Then down the road to the north is Duck Fork, but it is artificial lures only. Just up from the intersection that I mentioned is Wrigley Reservoir. 

Another road you can look at is ST HWY 31 from Huntington to Fairview, this is a paved road. At the top of it you have a few ponds with fish in them. Electric Lake, Huntington and Cleveland Reservoir and then down the road past Cleveland Reservoir is Millers Flat. Lots of places to catch a few trout.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sometimes first posters get shamed...

Other times, we try and draw an entire unit bush by bush and tell them everything lol.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be down there this summer and fall looking for a 340"+ bull for the muzzy hunt.
I'll let you know what kind of deer I see.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I'll be down there this summer and fall looking for a 340"+ bull for the muzzy hunt.
> I'll let you know what kind of deer I see.


You probably don't need the help but I'll keep an eye out for ya just in case. Usually some very nice bulls where I hunt.

Have yet to find any impressive deer on the unit after 5 years hunting it but I know they are there somewhere. I'll keep an eye out for those as well.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> You probably don't need the help but I'll keep an eye out for ya just in case. Usually some very nice bulls where I hunt.
> 
> Have yet to find any impressive deer on the unit after 5 years hunting it but I know they are there somewhere. I'll keep an eye out for those as well.


I'll take all the help anyone's will the give. Bring it on.


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

I’ll be up there also with an archery deer and elk tag in my pocket. Should be a fun time...really looking forward to it. Hoping the snow stops and starts to melt...


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Schleppy, Schleppy, Schleppy... Let it snow! Water was hurtin the last couple of years, this moisture should be good for all animals! It'll be off by mid-late June..


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

We’d be better off stringing a couple of these years together than getting any more this year, but I get your point...Think mid June and even late might be optimistic looking at the current snow packs. One station I’m looking at is 530% of normal.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be down there this summer and fall looking for a 340"+ bull for the muzzy hunt.
> ...


They are there keep looking! Last year was one of the best for us we saw a lot of nice deer. a couple of them got harvested but hopefully a few made it through. The harvest picture is from a few years ago. we scouted the canyon it was taken in close to ten times that year and never saw this buck. I know the guy who ended up taking him it's pretty crazy how well they can hide!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

There are no big deer on the Manti. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoeck (May 17, 2019)

Wife and I will be heading up at the end of the month for a scouting trip for a couple days, any advise on where to camp and scout?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a big unit. 

Find a nice spot if where others are not camping and pull in and enjoy.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

They are starting to look good. Here is one that showed his face after the light rain storm this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

